# shooting cans with a single strobe challenge



## erkindemir (Sep 16, 2015)

hello guys. I mainly shoot fashion but i have to shoot lots of cans for a local company, the outcome should be similar like the attachments. it should give this 3d feeling with emphasize on the front details.

I have a single strobe with its standart reflector and a photex umbrella with its diffuser. how i can reach this outcome? or do i need further equipments? thanks.

*Please do not post images to which you do not hold rights.  You may post a link*


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 16, 2015)

Large diffiuser on 1 side, smaller white bounce board on the other to soften the shadow.  You can also put it in a soft white box or a white room to further bounce and even the light.


----------



## erkindemir (Sep 16, 2015)

thanks for your reply @Vtec44 really appreciate. so its gonna be like the diagram? thanks again


----------



## tirediron (Sep 17, 2015)

The setup in the diagram will be a starting point.  I would actually bring the strobe closer to the camera, say 75 degrees left rather than the current 90 you have in the diagram.  You will also likely need an array of black and white card to control reflections & highlights.  With respect to the images in your OP, both have severe shadowing issues near the top.


----------



## epatsellis (Sep 18, 2015)

Buy a copy of Light, Science and. Magic and spend some time with it, the answer will be self evident.


----------

